# RecipeDB - Rajadom AIPA



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/3/12)

Rajadom AIPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Dry hopped in secondary for 4 days, crash chilled, CC'd for another 3 days, gelatin and kegged (force carbed).80m addition was FWH.0 min additions are dry hoppedFG was 1.009Actual Grains:5.000 kg TF Perle Malt (78.12%)0.500 kg Wheat, Red (7.81%)0.300 kg Caramel Rye Malt (4.69%)0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (3.12%)0.200 kg Crystal, Heritage (3.12%)0.200 kg Victory (3.12%)Southern Cross = StellaGalena = GalaxyCplumbia=CitraSaaz US=Smaragd   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg Powells Wheat (Powells Malts)    0.3 kg TF Crystal Rye    0.2 kg Weyermann Acidulated    0.2 kg TF Crystal    0.2 kg Hoepfner Munich Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Columbia (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    40 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 80mins)    15 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Saaz (US) (pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.06 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 40.9 IBU   Efficiency 77%   Alcohol 5.86%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/3/12)

Goes well with chilli sauce.

Man it kicks though.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/3/12)

Thought 'twere time for a couple'a piccies:

'scuse the iphone photos, quality is rubbish (though the beer quality is superb):












Hope this helps someone.

Back to the swimming.

Goomba


----------



## Gar (20/3/12)

Looks and sounds awesome, very complex


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/3/12)

Gar said:


> Looks and sounds awesome, very complex



Truth be told, I chucked in the dry hops for the sake of using some older pellets up.

It could be dry hopped with most American "fruity" style hops, and less than I put in and you'd go pretty well.

The dry hopping doesn't seem to have much effect on the balance of taste, between the bitterness and the malt, but the aroma hits you like a concrete boxing glove.

Goomba


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/3/12)

More photos (Not necessarily better, as I struggle with the pic quality of the iphone. The ads lie, believe me):

Man, this is nice, even settled down from the sledgehammer aroma it had a week ago:











Goomba


----------

